# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for February 2012

## zebrah

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Dream Guide Team or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it. * 

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done.  Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check.

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Give a dream character a valentine.

Advanced Task - Find a painting and enter it. Explore the world inside and bring an object back out of the painting.

----------


## Ctharlhie

Love the advanced task this month  ::D:

----------


## Ezpata

*I'll have to make time tonight for this.*

----------


## Zoth

Sorry, but what you mean with "give a dream character a valentine"? English is not my native language and google translator doesn't give me anything.

Oh, and talk about creative tasks. That advanced task looks very original ^^

edit: valentine like in valentine's card?

----------


## she

Hmm... The problem is the same :smiley: ))) I also don't know what is valentine - may be it's a valentine card, that looks like red heard?

----------


## Emiko

> Hmm... The problem is the same))) I also don't know what is valentine - may be it's a valentine card, that looks like red heard?



Yes, that is correct. The original writer did mean a Valentine card. They can look like read hearts, but not all of them do.  :smiley:

----------


## Purebred

Im definitely trying the advanced task.

----------


## Ezpata

Here you go:




> I flew around until I found an art gallery. Plenty of paintings in there. I saw that one painting, "The Scream", and figured it'd be interesting enough. It took a few minutes for me to devise a way in. Eventually I just put my hand on it and told it to let me in. I was drawn into it then, almost absorbed by it. I found myself inside now, and it looked very... artsy, I guess? I don't know, look at "The Scream" and that's what it looked like. It was then that I heard a sound that was like someone was scratching the chalkboard in the innermost region of my mind. Looking over, it was the screamer. I turned off my hearing to keep him from killing me with such an awful sound. I remembered that I was one a time clock, so I looked around for something to bring out of the painting. Someone was carrying a plant for some reason, and I thought: Why not? It'd look cool on my fireplace mantle. I took the plant, and left the painting. I told it I wanted out, and it graciously acquiesced.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Both interesting tasks. I shall try them. Maybe.

----------


## yuppie11975

Yeah, probably won't be trying this, unless I remember, I'll just grab a card and chuck it at a dc ;P
We shall see..

----------


## she

this is the basic task 
*Spoiler* for _for dreams_: 



I was walking in the streat DILD and went to the first DCs - it was tall man and his mother - I thought. I gave the man a valentine card - the card was already in my hand. Said - good luck in valentine day! He answered - thanks - took it and they went away. 



and this is first attempt to make advanced task  
*Spoiler* for _for dreams_: 



I went to find some picture - even tried to break a n office window to find some picture there, but could not. In some window i saw a picture with 2 bright parrots - i flew to it and tried to enter the picture - i went through the picture - and saw street and the picture of the parrots on the window.
 I went ot the street again and found advertising (i think advertising of tea) with big picture of green mountings, lake and a woman. I flew about a meter to be the same level with the picture an went in it. I was among the green mount and some man was near me. I have very less control and couldnt take something from the picture - I began to rub hands and face - but it didn't help and I fall in the some room, but on the wall was other picture. I went to the door to go to the street and tried with adverticing once more and awoke.

----------


## Zoth

Wonder why no one is posting here....

Anyway, I got lucid last night and didn't feel like doing the easy tasks, so I tried the hard task!
Went to a mirror and start visualizing myself in the painting. Well all I managed to do was a pretty close zoom but never got to enter it. I also tried to "dive" but I just hit the wall xD

The attempt was quite good imo, I haven't focused on lding for a while due some irl problems but I was quite pleased that I recalled both  tasks in one dream  ::D:

----------


## Twisty

I have two nights to do the basic task... I've been doing my RCs and chugging my apple juice, and I'm brimming with confidence!  Wish me luck!

----------


## Ctharlhie

Drop the apple juice habit and start MILDing instead.  :wink2:

----------


## Twisty

I'm just joking about the apple juice.  I don't even drink it that much regularly.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Sivason

Completed the 2nd tak last night. Here is the copy of my dream journal enrty.

02/27/12 Feb Dream Goal WILD   
by 
sivason 
 View Profile  View Forum Posts  Private Message  View DJ Entries  View Articles on Today at 08:54 AM (Cities in the Astral)
LD14: I woke up early and try to WILD, the problem is I am in a hotel and trucks keep going by on the freeway. I wnt to try my own dream goal of vividly smelling something. Some one just suggested I try something with emotial attachment to me, and I had decided on a lotus flower.
I finally get into a lucid state and slowly create an image. I am in a small room. I look up and the night sky is up there. It is made up of big stars that look like the ones teachers put on test papers. There is a small table in the room. My focus is kind of vauge so I stare at the table and move closer. There is a book on it. I decide to try to read. Like always the words move around and are nonsence. I re-read a paragraph. It has change into other jibberous. My phones alarm goes off. I manage to reach over and hit snooze with out completely lossing the LD. 
Things have lost detail, so I focus on the table again. OK, here I am, but what am I forgetting? I wanted to do something. What? OH yes, my dream goal. I remember that febuary's goal on DV is the one about walking into a painting. Could I put the two together and get a lotus flower that way. Lets try.
I scan the walls in the small rooma nd eventually there is a large painting in a frame. It is blank. I picture a swamp scenery. It apperars in the frame. I grab the sides and step through. Splat! I land waiste deep in mud. I turn around expecting the flower will be within reach, and there it is. I pick it and try to find the picture again. The pframe is there and I have to pry myself out of the mud to fall back into the small room.
I pull up a chair to the table and create a vase for the flower. Darn I can not smell it! I try again. No luck. I try to smell the nasty swamp mud, but fail here to. My snooze finally goes off. I wake up. Total duration~12 minutes.

----------


## Amity

Completed the basic task last night & entered a painting for the advanced, but I forgot I had to bring something back from it.
Full entry is here: A gift for my Valentine ☀ Lucid ☑ Task-Feb - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views





> So I asked if he would be my Valentine, and he said 'of course,' and gave me a big kiss.
> Then I asked, 'Do you want to see your present?' before realizing that I hadn't actually thought of what to get him yet! I think my inspiration came from the previous TotM where I dreamt up an awesome fireworks show. I took his hand and pointed to the night sky, then shot jets of white light from my fingers that exploded in the air. With my other hand, I pointed to a few stars and made them explode into red heart-shaped fireworks, spaced neatly in between the white ones. It looked amazing!







> We didn't have time to stop, so we both held out our arms and did a dive into the painting.
> We tumbled onto the ground softly and looked around. We were on the top of a mountain which was unnaturally bright green, surrounded by a perfect, clear blue sky.
> (...)
> As I was pondering, he said, 'You do remember which painting is on the wall there, right?' and I said, 'I think so... which painting did you jump into?'
> He said it was a painting of marine life on the ocean floor, which made me realize that I had been dreaming of the wrong painting back in the room. (Neither of these paintings actually exist in reality.)
> I told him to wait right there, and said I would meet him in the painting he was already in. I started running, and a weird corner began forming in the mountain. I ran around it and saw the aquatic painting hanging there in mid-air. I dove through it and landed with a somersault.
> This time Pumpkimelon was sitting on a bed in this huge room that had giant aquariums all around it instead of walls. The room itself was also underwater, but we could both breathe normally. I walked around the room first to admire all the animals, and then I jumped in bed and snuggled up to Pumpkimelon. Things started getting heated and we began having sex...



...WHOOPS! Haha, got a bit side-tracked.  :tongue2:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Hey, just want to say I'm coming back to DV in March! I won't do the TOTY, but I'll go for TOTM.

----------


## Sivason

Well it is the last day of February, but I finally completed the basic task too, last night. Here is the journal entry with the section in bold:

LD16 since 02-17-12: A great WILD with shape change and my first walk on water! This was my third WILD attempt of the night and follows the LD15 about 4 hours later, when I had just over 8 hours sleep. It took about 20 minutes to get to a LD state. Many of my WILDs start with dark colors and limited visuals that then improve as I go. I went through a long stabalizing ritual. I examined each major joint and moved them all around until I clearly had a dream body. I realized the scenery was just blurry colorful surfaces and that I should pick a place to be. I could not think clearly enough to come up with anything new, so I decide to do The Kona Resort again. It took about 3 minutes of picturing each part of the scene for it to develop into a cohesive playground for me. I was not happy at first with the clarity of things so I decided to try a new stablizing trick. I watched each hand as I slowly climbed an invisible ladder. I got a deeper clarity from doing this and decided to back flip into the pool. I repeat the process one more time.
 I decided I should try to accomplish a goal. I have been trying to have a vivid sense of smell lately, but so far have failed. I imagined that the luau must be taking place and the buffet line should offer many things to smell. I went down it and had little luck tasting or smelling the 4 items I sampled. The Lohee Salmon and lemon cake did have reasonable tastes but no smells. I pictured that the hula show would be going on. When I got to the stage 3 lovely women were performing. I got up on stage and ran my hands all over the middle one (and maybe did more, I'll never tell.) Her hair felt amazing. I tried to smell her hair and got a hint of sent.
 I tried shape shifting into an eagle. This is only the second time I have done this where I realy felt like I image a bird would. It was much easier this time and I beat my wings and lifted off. I stabalized in the air examining and flexing my talons. I experimented with soaring, then after a few minutes went and landed by the pool again. I became human again.
*I still want to smell something so I remember I thought a lotus flower would work best. The hotel has a nice pond by the pool so I imagined it would be growing there. It was not there at first, so I kept turning and looking until I found it. I picked one and could not smell it, darn. I thought maybe I will give the flower to the luau girl I pictured last time. That made me think of the minor Dream Task of Febuary. I turned it into a valentine's card which took a minute to get a clear red heart card. She was sitting at the tables and when I gave it to her, she gave me a big hug. I did smell a hint of perfume on her.
 I had her sit on my lap facing me and levitated up above the trees. I decide to change the scene abit. I looked for a nice boat and found one out to sea. I took us there and noticed she was still holding a big red heart shaped valentine's card. How cute*. I played around with the speed boat for about 5 minutes racing around and taking sharp turns. Then I decided to try something new. I wanted to walk on water. I went to the edge and assured myself I could do it. This is new to my brain so it fought me on this. I walked out and for about 3 minutes struggled with the water feeling like wet sponge and trying to not sink into it. Then I realised my brain would need an exuse why I could walk on water. I decided that the sea must be covered with a layer of plastic, kind of like a water bed. That worked and I was bobbing up and down on the waves. I walked across the water back to shore.
 I did not know what to do, so I spent about 15 minutes between playing with the hula girl(blush), trying to smell food, and creating more details like butterflies in the air. I actually did smell the food this time, but not vividely. At this time I became aware that my body had to use the bathroom, so I decided to go ahead and wake up. Duration~40 minutes.

----------


## Twisty

No luck for me.  :Sad: 

But good job to everyone that did do it!

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

Don't know whether to try this or wait for the tasks for March..

----------


## she

I just tried to move into the room with the paintings to make the task, made the portal, jump, i'v just a bit to see a room, but my legs stuk in the portal :Sad: ((((

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Where's March? I WANNA DO IT!!!!!

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

> Where's March? I WANNA DO IT!!!!!

----------


## fOrceez

Locking this thread for Zebrah  :smiley:  March's task will be posted soon.

----------

